# Canon EOS 5D Mark III Firmware 1.1.3



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 19, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-firmware-1-1-3/"></g:plusone></div><div id="fb_share_1" style="float: right; margin: 0 0px 0 10px;"><a name="fb_share" type="box_count" share_url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-firmware-1-1-3/" href="http://www.facebook.com/sharer.php">Share</a></div><div><script src="http://static.ak.fbcdn.net/connect.php/js/FB.Share" type="text/javascript"></script></div><div class="tweetmeme_button" style="float: right; margin-left: 10px; margin-bottom: 70px;"><a class="tm_button" rel="&style=normal&b=2" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/06/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-firmware-1-1-3/"></a></div>
<strong>New Firmware


</strong>Canon is issuing new firmware for the Canon EOS 5D Mark III on June 19, 2012. No new features have been added to the camera. I’m told that is is coming at a later date.</p>
<p><strong>Firmware Version 1.1.3 incorporates the following improvements and fixes.</strong></p>
<ol>
<li>Supports the single focal length EF40mm f/2.8 STM lens that is to be released at the end of June, 2012.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which an image may become underexposed when using the Auto Lighting Optimizer for continuous Auto Exposure Bracketing (AEB) shooting.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the backlight of the LCD monitor may not turn off depending on the camera settings and timing.</li>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which the camera’s power may not turn on when a super-telephoto lens*1) is mounted to the camera with an extender*2).</li>
<li>- EF 300mm F2.8L IS II USM / EF 400mm F2.8L IS II USM</li>
<li>- Extender EF 1.4X III / Extender EF 2X III</li>
<li>Corrects mistakes in the Dutch, Italian, Korean, Norwegian, Polish, and Swedish menu screens</li>
</ol>
<p><a href="http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/eos_slr_camera_systems/eos_digital_slr_cameras/eos_5d_mark_iii#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank">Download Firmware 1.1.3 for the 5D Mark III at Canon USA</a></p>
<p><em>Thanks David</em></p>
<p><em></em><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 19, 2012)

bleh

super lame


----------



## Meh (Jun 19, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> bleh
> 
> super lame



Not if you're Italian and the spelling mistakes were really rubbing you the wrong way.


----------



## sleepnever (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't have a mk3 (yet), but watching these updates... this one doesn't seem all that great. Especially for people waiting for that end of month update hoping it was something good. I guess maybe #2 in that list is good?


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jun 19, 2012)

Um...since when does a camera need to be updated to support a new lens? What on Earth is so special about the Shorty McForty that it warrants a 5DIII firmware update?

And those of you lucky so-and-sos on the worng side of the Pond who've already got your pancakes...any of all y'all got a 5DIII? Any problems with the combination?

Cheers,

b&


----------



## iso79 (Jun 19, 2012)

Bitch, bitch, whine, whine..


----------



## animearth (Jun 19, 2012)

I wonder if this means the 5D III will support auto-focus in video mode then?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 19, 2012)

witht he shorty forty I am guessing it just updating the internal database to recognise it rather than just giving you a generic 40mm like you get if you plug in a sigma or a tamron, not to actually make the lens work


----------



## Razor2012 (Jun 19, 2012)

Does a person have to DL any previous update(s) before installing this one?


----------



## Andy_Hodapp (Jun 19, 2012)

Kind of annoyed as a Canon T1i owner that they are already at 1.1.3 for the Canon 5D MkIII and yet they stopped at 1.1.1 for the T1i. I use my Canon T1i every day for photo shoots and would have liked a lot more features that would have been capable from the Digic 4 processore, like manual video controls which are capable when using Magic Lantern but should have been added like they were to the 5D MKII. 
Some of my photos using the cheap but great T1i


----------



## V8Beast (Jun 19, 2012)

Great shots, Andy! I dig your slick yet subtle post processing skills.


----------



## sparda79 (Jun 19, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Um...since when does a camera need to be updated to support a new lens? What on Earth is so special about the Shorty McForty that it warrants a 5DIII firmware update?



Probably for the in-camera peripheral illumination & CA correction...


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Jun 19, 2012)

sparda79 said:


> TrumpetPower! said:
> 
> 
> > Um...since when does a camera need to be updated to support a new lens? What on Earth is so special about the Shorty McForty that it warrants a 5DIII firmware update?
> ...



I could have sworn that's done with lens profiles that you download to thhe camera with DPP, and not with firmware.

b&


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 19, 2012)

So much for the exciting CR2.
lame!

They can't type one number and give a freakin working autoiso under 1 series level when every other make does it at their low, low end and has for years?

Hopefully this is just a quick temp release and 1.1.4 is coming and they can add the absolutely basics of zebras, focus peaking, crop modes, higher bitrates to video.


----------



## candyman (Jun 19, 2012)

And the problems with the 200mm f/2.8? Were they fixed in the previous firmware? Sorry if I missed that.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 19, 2012)

candyman said:


> And the problems with the 200mm f/2.8? Were they fixed in the previous firmware? Sorry if I missed that.



200 f/2 and 800 5.6

i believe they decided you had to send the lenses in to get fixed


----------



## pwp (Jun 19, 2012)

_meh_...
Yawn... 
& "is that it?"

PW


----------



## andreshiwa (Jun 19, 2012)

What about the Black color in the AF POINTS ?
Still black ??


----------



## sparda79 (Jun 19, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> sparda79 said:
> 
> 
> > TrumpetPower! said:
> ...



This can be done on DPP and in camera.

The lens profile download you mentioned probably referring to 'Digital Lens Optimiser' (DLO). It can't be done in camera.


----------



## pwp (Jun 19, 2012)

andreshiwa said:


> What about the Black color in the AF POINTS ? Still black ??



That's the fix that I was sweating on too.._sigh_

PW


----------



## candyman (Jun 19, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> candyman said:
> 
> 
> > And the problems with the 200mm f/2.8? Were they fixed in the previous firmware? Sorry if I missed that.
> ...




Ah, yes. You're right. Now I remember. Thanks


----------



## Viggo (Jun 19, 2012)

They said features will come at a later point, I guess that something.

They could also give me å second My Menu tab, and the ability to flip my menus around...


----------



## bornshooter (Jun 19, 2012)

TrumpetPower! said:


> Um...since when does a camera need to be updated to support a new lens? What on Earth is so special about the Shorty McForty that it warrants a 5DIII firmware update?
> 
> And those of you lucky so-and-sos on the worng side of the Pond who've already got your pancakes...any of all y'all got a 5DIII? Any problems with the combination?
> 
> ...


the update for the shorty 40 will be for in camera CA corrections i guess...


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jun 19, 2012)

dilbert said:


> Does this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I also want to know. Does the EOS 5D Mark II (even more EOS bodies) also need a firmware to work with this lens?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 19, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> I’m told that is is coming at a later date.



And some people Canon wouldn't learn from past mistakes! At least, now they're scrapping a release data completely, and go the Linux Debian way: "when it's done"  ...

But since current 5d3 buyers are early adopters anyway, af feature-updated firmware might matter more to people being critical about the price right now and would wait 6-12 months anyway.


----------



## spinworkxroy (Jun 19, 2012)

I didn't see any difference in this latest firmware.

However i saw on the camera there's a Camera Firmware and a Lens firmware.
The lens firmware is still 1.1.0 and i can't update that to 1.1.3..only the camera firmware goes to 1.1.3….
What's this lens firmware? I never knew there was such a thing.


----------



## infared (Jun 19, 2012)

Does this mean that in the future, when Canon stops supporting the camera and a new lens comes out that the camera will not be able to fully use the lens. I will have to buy the latest camera body to have a new lens be totally compatible????? Oh no. Now my camera is just like my computer and adobe. Built in obsolescence? Oh, joy.


----------



## replay0 (Jun 19, 2012)

Do I need to install Firmware update v1.1.2, before I can install v1.1.3? Or does v1.1.3 include the fixes from v1.1.2 also? I haven't installed any updates yet on my Light-Leak version 5DM3.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 19, 2012)

infared said:


> Does this mean that in the future, when Canon stops supporting the camera and a new lens comes out that the camera will not be able to fully use the lens.



Look at the 5d3 manual - the firmware has to know about each specific lens to adjust the af's capabilities based on technical (and marketing?) concerns. 3rd party lenses emulate these lens codes, with bad results when Canon decides to screw them from time to time.

I don't know if there are other lens specs the camera body has to know about by firmware, but obviously it's not just "plug and play" with all relevant data transmitted by the lens itsself.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 19, 2012)

Shorty 40 works fine on the 1D4, 1DS3 and 7D without updates


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 19, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> Shorty 40 works fine on the 1D4, 1DS3 and 7D without updates



... Then it really might be only the updates 1dx/1df af that needs information about new lenses?


----------



## Jim K (Jun 19, 2012)

replay0 said:


> Do I need to install Firmware update v1.1.2, before I can install v1.1.3? Or does v1.1.3 include the fixes from v1.1.2 also? I haven't installed any updates yet on my Light-Leak version 5DM3.



Just use the latest one. It has all the earlier fixes/updates in it.


----------



## Chewy734 (Jun 19, 2012)

is Canon going to be changing the color of the AF points from black on the 1D X? Is that why it's delayed? The black AF points are annoying as hell, and I'm not sure if a simple firmware update can fix it or not. :-\


----------



## Joes Dad (Jun 19, 2012)

FYI - the firmware update will not load properly if you have a second card inserted and the camera setting is set to read to both cards. Remove the second card or set the camera to only read to the card with the update on it for the firmware installation to complete. Cheers.


----------



## callaesthetics (Jun 19, 2012)

im very happy about #3. that back light is a minor annoyance, glad it's gone now.


----------



## bjd (Jun 19, 2012)

So what is the general recommendation if shooting RAW. Do vignetting and chromatic aberration correction with the built-in
functions of the 5D3? or do everything in post processing? What about sharpening too?

Cheers Brian


----------



## Chewy734 (Jun 19, 2012)

Brian, I do everything in post.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 19, 2012)

Question from a Canon noob.

My 5D3 is my first DSLR and first Canon camera. I'm curious, what is the recommendation with regard to firmware updates?

If I have no need for any of the 'fixes' that are listed in this firmware, is it best to just blow off the firmware update, and perhaps wait for one that comes up with new features?

Are successive firmware updates comprehensive...ie, I don't do this one...the next one will have these updates plus the new ones....

Just from my background, I usually try to avoid firmware updates, unless they are necessary...too easy to bork something messing with firmware depending on the type of unit....

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Invertalon (Jun 19, 2012)

Just curious cayenne, when has canon EVER released a firmware that "broke" something?

At worst, they fix it quickly with another.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 19, 2012)

bjd said:


> So what is the general recommendation if shooting RAW. Do vignetting and chromatic aberration correction with the built-in
> functions of the 5D3? or do everything in post processing? What about sharpening too?
> 
> Cheers Brian



It doesn't do those things in-cam for RAWs only for jpgs and movies.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 19, 2012)

Invertalon said:


> Just curious cayenne, when has canon EVER released a firmware that "broke" something?
> 
> At worst, they fix it quickly with another.



Well, if you reread my post, this 5D3 is my first dslr and first brush with Canon....hence my questions...


----------



## sky87 (Jun 20, 2012)

I'm not sure if this was present before the new firmware but I've only noticed this after updating to the new firmware. 
When using Orientation linked AF point, for example if I select 'Manual Selection: 1 pt AF', turn the camera to shoot a portrait and select a point in the corner then change to 'Expand AF area', turn the camera to shoot a portrait it will go back to the same point but in 'Manual selection: 1 pt AF' even though I've changed to 'Expand AF area'.
I've tried to explain this as simple as I can, hope someone understands what I'm trying to say. 
And just want to know has it always been that way?


----------



## te4o (Jun 20, 2012)

sky87 said:


> I'm not sure if this was present before the new firmware but I've only noticed this after updating to the new firmware.
> When using Orientation linked AF point, for example if I select 'Manual Selection: 1 pt AF', turn the camera to shoot a portrait and select a point in the corner then change to 'Expand AF area', turn the camera to shoot a portrait it will go back to the same point but in 'Manual selection: 1 pt AF' even though I've changed to 'Expand AF area'.
> I've tried to explain this as simple as I can, hope someone understands what I'm trying to say.
> And just want to know has it always been that way?


The camera saves your AF settings for each orientation it is in (3 of them all). So, if I have single AF point in Portrait Left but AF expansion in Landscape it keeps them while turning the device. The Pre-selected point keeps the selection of the main point, i.e. if main is expanded then the pre-selected is expanded too and vice versa. At least this is what mine does before updating. I won't update the firmware this time as there is no point of doing it if I don't own the 40 and operate in English.


----------



## psolberg (Jun 20, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> So much for the exciting CR2.
> lame!
> 
> They can't type one number and give a freakin working autoiso under 1 series level when every other make does it at their low, low end and has for years?
> ...



lol. good luck with that. canon needs to protect their profitable cinema line.


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jun 20, 2012)

infared said:


> Does this mean that in the future, when Canon stops supporting the camera and a new lens comes out that the camera will not be able to fully use the lens. I will have to buy the latest camera body to have a new lens be totally compatible????? Oh no. Now my camera is just like my computer and adobe. Built in obsolescence? Oh, joy.



Yes yes yes! Canon always stops supporting discontinued bodies expect the EOS 50D. It is unbelievable that Canon released a new firmware update for the EOS 50D in early 2012. I think the EOS 50D’s firmware may be much the same as EOS 5D Mark II’s because there would be a firmware update shortly after the 5D Mark II’s and the mainly changed items were identical.

The old EOS bodies may not fully compactable with the latest EF (EF-S) lenses. For example, the classic EOS 5D - with the final firmware (v1.1.1, released in 2008) installed - even cannot recognize some lenses’ names. The EF100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM (released in 2009) just shown as “100mm” in the EXIF.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 20, 2012)

tq0cr5i said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean that in the future, when Canon stops supporting the camera and a new lens comes out that the camera will not be able to fully use the lens. I will have to buy the latest camera body to have a new lens be totally compatible????? Oh no. Now my camera is just like my computer and adobe. Built in obsolescence? Oh, joy.
> ...



The lens and the body still work perfectly dont they?

So which EF-S lens dont work on which bodies? Name names please else it is just misinformation


----------



## tq0cr5i (Jun 20, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> tq0cr5i said:
> 
> 
> > infared said:
> ...



I said "may", not must. Please review your grammar.

The word totally means 100%. If one body cannot call out the mounted lens’ name while others can, how can I say it is totally compatible?


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 20, 2012)

tq0cr5i said:


> briansquibb said:
> 
> 
> > tq0cr5i said:
> ...



I have to confess I dont understand your response

I have reviewed my grammar and it seems plain that I am asking for more detailed info. I am not sure in my mind what you are trying to say which is why I asked if the lens still worked OK.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 20, 2012)

all my modern EF lenses work on my film EOS Elan 7e thats pretty old


----------

